# Are you, personally, prepared for contact with extraterrestrials?



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

If aliens contact humanity, who decides what we do next?


Scientists setting up ‘post-detection hub’ in Scotland are concerned humans would react ‘like headless chickens’




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't really like meeting new people.


----------



## all thumbs (Feb 21, 2018)

I've a good supply of liquor, and condoms.
Bring forth the space women!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I’ve met my mother-in-law so I’m as prepared as possible.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

A very likely possibility is that one day an entire city is annihilated by a huge magnet that is just dropped off. They say nothing to us. They fuck off and disappear. We die. Thousands and thousands of generations speculate on its purpose or the act itself. In 2 million years they return and take the magnet back and again, say nothing to us and offer no explanation. It could be that in that time, they have aged from 20 to 25 aliens years in a 500 year life span and it was literally a guy who was supposed to drop that magnet on mercury and shit the bed and was forced to come back and fix it. That magnet could close our entire galaxy in one second and we got to live another 2 million years in our time because of a clerical error.

That’s the extent to which we matter to a superior being.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sure, I suppose. Probably not doing anything that Tuesday anyways.
But I should probably start tidying up now.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

B.Y.O.B.?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Since earth is the only planet in the universe that is made for sustaining life, we don't have to worry about it unless we adhere to theories with no basis.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Since earth is the only planet in the universe that is made for sustaining life...


I wouldn't be so sure of that. The universe is a VERY, VERY big place!


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Are you ? 
I could meet you since I am already here among you guys !


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Klaatu Barada Nikto.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Sneaky said:


> Klaatu Barada Nikto.


LOL yeah but that was only for his robot assistant-dude, wasn't it? Thespace invaders were... oh I shouldn't ruin the ending for those who haven't seen this fifties masterpiece. (Not everyone on GC is old)


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Sneaky said:


> Klaatu Barada Nikto.


I assume you're making the correct film reference


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Mooh said:


> I’ve met my mother-in-law so I’m as prepared as possible.


My Mother in Law is like a Klingon with no honor code and the other half is Feringi .

Humanity doesn't have the maturity yet to met other species .... yet .

It wouldn't blow my mind, but too many people would flip out .


----------



## Speck_WFTR (2 mo ago)

... is always nice to go home ...


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

greco said:


> I wouldn't be so sure of that. The universe is a VERY, VERY big place!


greco, steadafstly's sarcasmic humour was so subtle it just went zoom off the top of your head. like that flying saucer that just went by.. oh, you missed it. 😶


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

🥴🤣🤣


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

2N1305 said:


> ...like that flying saucer that just went by..oh, you missed it..


Nope..I saw it!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

greco said:


> I wouldn't be so sure of that. The universe is a VERY, VERY big place!


The corollary is that there _could_ be planets or other cosmic bodies capable of supporting what we call "life" (i.e., elements necessary for self-replicating organisms), but they are SO far away as to render it impossible for life-forms to remain stable/sustainable for the period of time and distances they would need to travel to even "meet us halfway". Hence, moot. It's kind of like saying your one true and perfect soul-mate will exist some time in the next thousand years. Maybe that's true, but ultimately impractical to worry about.

I suppose one could fantasize and hypothesize physically impossible modes of transportation. You know, "maybe the aliens have figured out how to travel at 10x the speed of light". Sure. EVERYTHING we know and can predict about the physical world is simply *wrong*. I suppose that's why my toaster works, and why this post reaches you. So many are eager and willing to set aside everything they treat as a given about the physical world, in order to serve a pleasing fantasy narrative. People abandon consilience faster than they take their shoes off at the end of a long work day.

That said, one of my favorite films is _Close Encounters of the Third Kind_. I love the hopefulness of it. One of the few "space alien" movies that doesn't assume macho conquest and imperialism is the primary motive of the entire universe. I find the attitude of most film and TV about earth/alien interactions - apart from _My Favorite Martian_ or _Mork and MIndy_ - is essentially a replication of the Eurocentric attitude towards "the New World" and how gunpowder handed over Africa, South America, and North America to Europe.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> I assume you're making the correct film reference
> 
> View attachment 457379


OHHHH... I thought you meant "the day the earth stood still".. So I guess Army of Darkness re-used this because they were trying to be funny. I don't exactly remember. Sorry.

as far as I'm concerned, I ain't ready, it would freak me out even though I know it's entirely possible. hopefully they're as cool as the vulcans were in first contact.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

According to this documentary they've been here for at least twenty years. Not trying to get political...


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

mhammer said:


> The corollary is that there _could_ be planets or other cosmic bodies capable of supporting what we call "life" (i.e., elements necessary for self-replicating organisms), but they are SO far away as to render it impossible for life-forms to remain stable/sustainable for the period of time and distances they would need to travel to even "meet us halfway". Hence, moot. It's kind of like saying your one true and perfect soul-mate will exist some time in the next thousand years. Maybe that's true, but ultimately impractical to worry about.


yeah, but, that's from a human point of view... black holes do weird shit, man, like you know?!... (alà "the dude")



mhammer said:


> I suppose one could fantasize and hypothesize physically impossible modes of transportation. You know, "maybe the aliens have figured out how to travel at 10x the speed of light". Sure. EVERYTHING we know and can predict about the physical world is simply *wrong*. I suppose that's why my toaster works, and why this post reaches you.


😅(I am serious though, your point is rather convincing, but again I am somewhat concerned about my first point (human point of view : we know nothing else - we do not know what we do not know)



mhammer said:


> ... essentially a replication of the Eurocentric attitude towards "the New World" and how gunpowder handed over Africa, South America, and North America to Europe.


well, someone didn't have their nescafe this morning? lol


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

I seen a vessel back in 2011, and so did six plus people over the fence ..

Those visitors most likely have higher forms of ethics and morality .
I'm sure if they were violent , a Cortes or Pizzaro would have came here and use our own divisions and their arrival to play into their dark ambitions .... but so far, they are keeping their distance and probably getting us used to seeing their vessels, before the " Big Hello " .... now, we're not ready .


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Steadfastly said:


> Since earth is *the only planet* in the universe that is made for sustaining life, ..
> 
> we don't have to worry about it unless we adhere to _*theories with no basis*_.


Contradicting yourself in the same sentence? Priceless.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Our planetary existence lies in the balance when a young...er GC forum member faces off in an epic guitar duel with an alien who looks remarkably like Joe Satriani (Surfing with the Alien). The winner takes Earth. Nah could never happen, sounds too much like a movie!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

The vastness of both space and time makes meeting sentient alien life forms virtually impossible. Add in the relativistic effects of travelling at or near the speed of light and it is even more unlikely.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I think about how we treat chimpanzees. That’s how a species capable of intergalactic travel or who have the life span to travel thousands of years would regard us.

They may not even regard us at all. They may have business on Mars and fail to even see the value of doing a fly by.

We can lean on physics as defined by a human mind. But those basic truths have been established upon a pretty narrow scope of consciousness and range of sight and sound that we can perceive.

It’s presumptuous to assume that an alien species would even acknowledge us lol. They could come here, set up a drill (theoretically) flick every defence system we have in place, vacuum our entire ozone, murder everything at once and then peace out without even saying a word. There could be another advanced species that is a blob of plasma made out of elements that we can’t even perceive and it might rip among local super clusters and simply freeze any life it encounters for fun.

The odds of it being a good time for us or am interesting experience is likely a millionth of the possibility that any form of life on earth will ever encounter another species before our galaxy collides with andromeda or our sun farts out.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Most reports of alien contact with humans report a particular alien fascination with butt stuff.

If these reports were true, I'd expect a category or two in YouPorn which just isn't there.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

The only reason any universal species would come here would be for the same reasons that humans, over the millennia, have explored the earth.
To exploit it's resources.
We'll be enslaved for that purpose too. Count on it.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

laristotle said:


> …
> We'll be enslaved for that purpose too. Count on it.


Maybe we already are.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Doug Gifford said:


> Maybe we already are.


That we are. By our own.
How many realize that though?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I'll go down in history as the first human to fuck an alien. 

So ya, I'm ready.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

This is a really silly thread. Guided by sci-fi movies and the macho ethnocentric notions and narratives that guide them, and misconceptions about intelligence and evolution.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

player99 said:


> I'll go down in history as the first human to fuck an alien.
> 
> So ya, I'm ready.





mhammer said:


> This is a really silly thread. Guided by sci-fi movies and the macho ethnocentric notions and narratives that guide them, and misconceptions about intelligence and evolution.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

They're probably already here, eating us all from inside. Don't you feel it ?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Yes, Already met a drywaller


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Can't be any worse than half the people I've met through Kijiji


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

wait ! that's where politicians come from .... explains why they are so disconnected from the real world.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

BGood said:


> They're probably already here, eating us all from inside. Don't you feel it ?


That's the "Cats infect us with intestinal worms which excrete chemicals that make us behave in cat-friendly ways." theory. Which is my own. Do you like cats?


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Doug Gifford said:


> That's the "Cats infect us with intestinal worms which excrete chemicals that make us behave in cat-friendly ways." theory. Which is my own. Do you like cats?


I'm being severely controlled.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

BGood said:


> I'm being severely controlled.
> View attachment 457415


Yeah, you're probably infected.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm not .. I'm afraid they would question why we overdrive.


----------



## Speck_WFTR (2 mo ago)

... hopefully there won't be many "inspections" ...


----------



## CenturyBreak (Oct 28, 2017)

Are we ready? Perhaps.

Are they ready for us? Probably not... if they even recognize us as, well, anything.

After all, we're made out of meat:


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

ufo?!


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Don't swallow the NASA and gov't BS. How much has the gov't been lying since you can remember, and I'm talking historically? Watch, eventually there will be an 'alien attack,' and the only way out of that problem is to follow the gov't solution... we must band together, a one world gov't, a NWO, to fight the aliens. In the meantime, all holographic or with their own tech, firing upon its own citizens to scare the crap out of people... just like they used a medical condition to scare the crap out of people, and now 'climate change' for more fears and lockdowns. 

No, this is NOT a political post. It's a post on the human condition and psychology and how people can be manipulated into believing anything. MK-Ultra, Operation Mockingbird.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Cuckoo cuckoo cuckoo!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Three pages in and no ones posted these?!?!











“Double barrel pinkeye…” c’mon!!!


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Brian Johnston said:


> Don't swallow the NASA and gov't BS. How much has the gov't been lying since you can remember, and I'm talking historically? Watch, eventually there will be an 'alien attack,' and the only way out of that problem is to follow the gov't solution... we must band together, a one world gov't, a NWO, to fight the aliens. In the meantime, all holographic or with their own tech, firing upon its own citizens to scare the crap out of people... just like they used a medical condition to scare the crap out of people, and now 'climate change' for more fears and lockdowns.
> 
> No, this is NOT a political post. It's a post on the human condition and psychology and how people can be manipulated into believing anything. MK-Ultra, Operation Mockingbird.


----------



## spacebard (Aug 1, 2009)

all thumbs said:


> I've a good supply of liquor, and condoms.
> Bring forth the space women!


Yeah go for it, space women all have penises 🍆


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm not sure I'd call myself "prepared", but I'm hopeful.

I'd be willing to bet they'll be better than humans.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Milkman said:


> I'm not sure I'd call myself "prepared", but I'm hopeful.
> 
> I'd be willing to bet they'll be better than humans.


Nothing wrong with humans. I bet most on this forum are very decent people and have empathy. The rulers of the world are something different.


----------



## Speck_WFTR (2 mo ago)

Brian Johnston said:


> Nothing wrong with humans. I bet most on this forum are very decent people and have empathy. The rulers of the world are something different.


... the rulers of the world got there much in part due to being representative of those people, and for a mutlitude of reasons ...

Am always reminded of the apparent 80-20 ratio.

Examples:

20% of employees doing 80% of the work
20% give and 80% take
20% will figure it out for themselves and 80% need to impact others in order to learn
20% can stand on their own two feet & think for themselves

Not encouraging.
Especially when taken as a _whole_, which is what happens.

Do you really think the 20% will be sufficient to convince aliens that humanity is good? ... or "worthy" to keep around? (as cheap labour and food aside)

(unless of course, the aliens are dumber than a sack of hammers themselves)

(no I don't think I'm better than others. I'm not all that intelligent. It's other people are just THAT f-ing stupid and deluded)


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

I think I'm good to go. Take that mofo Gorn down!


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

What blows me away, is the closed mindedness of people.
Just because we can't travel faster than light , doesn't mean that others can't travel faster than the speed of light.
My ancestors thought that we were the only type of Human on this planet . Before Columbus and other Europeans, the only people in the Western Hemisphere, were brown skinned, darker eyed people's with distinct cultures, languages and different levels of societal Civilizations.

When Europeans arrived, it was the equivalent of a group of Aliens landing on Earth , today .


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

AJ6stringsting said:


> What blows me away, is the closed mindedness of people.
> Just because we can't travel faster than light , doesn't mean that others can't travel faster than the speed of light.
> My ancestors thought that we were the only type of Human on this planet . Before Columbus and other Europeans, the only people in the Western Hemisphere, were brown skinned, darker eyed people's with distinct cultures, languages and different levels of societal Civilizations.
> 
> When Europeans arrived, it was the equivalent of a group of Aliens landing on Earth , today .


Good analogy.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

That's is a weakness in Human Nature , the phenomenon of the non critical thinking closed mind .
One hundred and fifty years ago, the average person said or thought, that only angels or birds could fly .
Look at us now, we had broken the sound barrier and had a reusable space craft , the Shuttle , that re entered the Earth atmosphere like an an airplane .
Who knows how close Humanity is now, with experimental crafts that can get closer to the speed of light.
Who knows, maybe people are seeing those experiments and mistaking them for Interplanetary craft from another species.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

AJ6stringsting said:


> That's is a weakness in Human Nature , the phenomenon of the non critical thinking closed mind .
> One hundred and fifty years ago, the average person said or thought, that only angels or birds could fly .
> Look at us now, we had broken the sound barrier and had a reusable space craft , the Shuttle , that re entered the Earth atmosphere like an an airplane .
> Who knows how close Humanity is now, with experimental crafts that can get closer to the speed of light.
> Who knows, maybe people are seeing those experiments and mistaking them for Interplanetary craft from another species.


Maybe they don't have any corporeal existence and only affect matter through telepathy and have no need to "travel" as they can be everywhere at once.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Doug Gifford said:


> Maybe they don't have any corporeal existence and only affect matter through telepathy and have no need to "travel" as they can be everywhere at once.



Your talking about multi dimensional Quantum Physics here .
I think maybe, they exist and originate in our dimensional reality .
Could you imagine how much older their species is compared to ours , to be that advanced .
We Humans have only been around for 8 million years. Then again , look at how we advanced in the last 6,000 years .


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Speck_WFTR said:


> Do you really think the 20% will be sufficient to convince aliens that humanity is good? ... or "worthy" to keep around? (as cheap labour and food aside)


Are you referring to import laborers or space (BS) aliens? In terms of convincing, I think 80% will swallow it hook, line and sinker, just as they did the past two years (and likely are having regrets). Massive amount of freedom loss (which may never really had in the first place).


----------



## Speck_WFTR (2 mo ago)

Brian Johnston said:


> Are you referring to import laborers or space (BS) aliens? In terms of convincing, I think 80% will swallow it hook, line and sinker, just as they did the past two years (and likely are having regrets). Massive amount of freedom loss (which may never really had in the first place).


... i meant we might not even be worth keeping as food or labour ...

[edit - sorry to sound harsh, but imho if there were indeed _judgement_ we'd be doomed.]


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't figure there will be contact with extraterrestrials anytime soon, or perhaps ever. If there is, I'm certain it will look like this:









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

do they make the universal sign of the doughnut?


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Speck_WFTR said:


> ... i meant we might not even be worth keeping as food or labour ...


Got it. They need enough for energy harvesting. We're based on frequency, and video footage of an actual electron (which has no nucleus) pulses like a stone dropped in water... ripples... FREQUENCY. No actual footage or proof of electrons and protons... THEORETICAL. I'm being vague, but there is a ton of information on frequencies and how the body operates (or that we are comprised a lot of crystals, from bones, to the pineal gland, to muscles, etc.). The more fear and despair, the more the negative energy. Seriously, very Matrix-like.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Brian Johnston said:


> Got it. They need enough for energy harvesting. We're based on frequency, and video footage of an actual electron (which has no nucleus) pulses like a stone dropped in water... ripples... FREQUENCY. No actual footage or proof of electrons and protons... THEORETICAL. I'm being vague, but there is a ton of information on frequencies and how the body operates (or that we are comprised a lot of crystals, from bones, to the pineal gland, to muscles, etc.). The more fear and despair, the more the negative energy. Seriously, very Matrix-like.


Now you're making potential Aliens into that 6 year old at another kids Birthday party, making other kids miserable because it's not their Bday 😢🤬


----------



## Speck_WFTR (2 mo ago)

Brian Johnston said:


> The more fear and despair, the more the negative energy.


... yup, that's how "with our thoughts, we make the world" (Buddha)
It's _all_ about vibrations, frequencies.

IMHO that must be why musicians are here, to help counter act that pervasive negative energy.

Can you imagine our world with out _MUSIC_?!?
Seriously. Try it.
Very dark.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

In a E.T. Or Mars Attacks kind of way?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Speck_WFTR said:


> Can you imagine our world with out _MUSIC_?!?
> Seriously. Try it.
> Very dark.


Theocracies.


----------



## Speck_WFTR (2 mo ago)

laristotle said:


> Theocracies.


... 2112 ...


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Speck_WFTR said:


> ... yup, that's how "with our thoughts, we make the world" (Buddha)
> It's _all_ about vibrations, frequencies.
> 
> IMHO that must be why musicians are here, to help counter act that pervasive negative energy.
> ...


Minus those in the music industry (or on this forum or any other) demonizing those who didn't drink the kool-aid. That wasn't helpful. A famous person from WWII claimed he did what he did due to the unclean spreading disease, and what he did was for the 'safety' of everyone. History repeats itself.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Need some aliens that look like Six of Nine from Tripping the Rift. That would be ok.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Six of Nine from Tripping the Rift


Six of one.
You're thinking seven of nine, star trek.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Brian Johnston said:


> Don't swallow the NASA and gov't BS. How much has the gov't been lying since you can remember, and I'm talking historically? Watch, eventually there will be an 'alien attack,' and the only way out of that problem is to follow the gov't solution... we must band together, a one world gov't, a NWO, to fight the aliens. In the meantime, all holographic or with their own tech, firing upon its own citizens to scare the crap out of people... just like they used a medical condition to scare the crap out of people, and now 'climate change' for more fears and lockdowns.
> 
> No, this is NOT a political post. It's a post on the human condition and psychology and how people can be manipulated into believing anything. MK-Ultra, Operation Mockingbird.


Right from the flat earth handbook


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

tdotrob said:


> Right from the flat earth handbook


What handbook? Not sure what you're talking about. If you want to trust 'images' and the fact that the 'blue marble' was photoshopped (admitted to), that in NASA's own videos you can see wires or even a person move behind a model (supposed to be in space), or air bubbles moving about in space, or all the CGI glitching from the ISS, then go for it. Sucker.


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

If aliens are out there, how come we haven't found solid evidence. If they drive like we do on earth there should be crashes everywhere. If they do show up i hope they make me a better guitar player!


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

tdotrob said:


> Right from the flat earth handbook


Official photo of Mars (LOL) and Devon Island, Canada. If you want a lot more NASA BS, PM me and I'll direct you accordingly. Or are these images perfectly fine in your mind? The Moon is not something you land on (its plasma). One of its largest craters is supposed to be 50 miles across, but the Moon is supposed to be over 200k miles away. Can you see anything 50 miles across over 200k miles away, with the naked eye? Google Earth uses software owned by the CIA (hmmm), but if you use that program and create a 50 mile circle anywhere, then zoom out (Google Earth claims it can zoom out around 30k miles), you can barely see that tiny red circle. Imagine going out 200k miles or more. OK.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

I like how 'astronauts' glitch in space, but the background (green screen) does not:


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

hmmmm .... I can look out almost any night ( without NASA gear / help ) and see the real moon , craters and all .
that same moon has been up there since before NASA or any other government agency.

space X is real , the Japanese have sent their own around the moon , private companies have been to space with passengers , the International Space station IS up there and someone had to put it together ...

we have lost many astronauts on re-entry and launch ( not the sort of thing you'd show if you were faking things )


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Wow, look at that curve! Got a ruler handy? Place it along the horizon. FYI... the horizon does not rise to eye level on a ball. You would have to look down to see it, since your highest point of elevation would be directly below you. Nor do aircraft fly and accommodate a curve (talk to ANY pilot). This is different from the NASA crap, but since it was brought up. Days could be spent providing this information, but go to Globebusters 24/7 channel (streams 24 hours a day) and invest some time in what is being presented. If you have questions, Globebusters is live every Sunday (not sure about today) at 3 pm PST, and you can ask questions or challenge the people and guests on there. One of the best presentations was from someone in the US military.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

oldjoat said:


> hmmmm .... I can look out almost any night ( without NASA gear / help ) and see the real moon , craters and all .
> that same moon has been up there since before NASA or any other government agency.
> 
> space X is real , the Japanese have sent their own around the moon , private companies have been to space with passengers , the International Space station IS up there and someone had to put it together ...
> ...


Yes, you can see the Moon with craters, but ask yourself a few things, like how close is the Moon? Do you know the Moon produces is OWN light? Moon light temperature is COLDER than in the shade. Test it. If it's the Sun's reflection, why is it colder? Ask how you can see a crater 50 miles across from over 200k. Space X is real? May I suggest you look more into the videos... the smoke, a bird flying by in the video, etc., all indicate CGI. Why? Money scam, but it goes far deeper than that. Have you compared the images from China (of 'earth') with all the other images from NASA? Look at the images below and let me know which one is the real one. Why is North America so friggin' massive in the 2002 image? And look at the second image, apparently from China, showing the dark side of the Moon. Look real to you? OK. Ever wonder why the word SEX is in one of earth's images (clouds) or that you can see copy and paste (cloning) of clouds in some images? The ISS is up there? Are you sure? How many miles up is it, and it's supposed to be the size of a football field. Can you see a football field from over a hundred miles away? Now, keep in mind, the ISS is suppose to deflect the Sun's rays, yet you're seeing the underbelly. Did you know 99% of communications are based on cables and on-ground towers (including GPS... it triangulates). So-called satellites (apparently 20k of them) in space, but you never see one from the ISS, right? NASA is the number 1 user and buyer of HELIUM. There are videos of satellites being lifted into earth's upper atmosphere via massive balloons, that can stay up for 6 months at a time. FYI... the ISS is supposed to be in earth's exosphere, right? NOT SPACE... in earth's atmosphere. Lost astronauts? Interesting, since all of them from that one disaster (minus the pilot) have been located, and most kept their full names or last names. Unless they all have twins. Research that if you don't believe me. 

And so, after the utter crap fed to us in the past two years, after all the CIA propaganda since its inception, and the fact that NASA was started by literal Satanists who cherished the words and teachings of Aleister Crowley, later joined by Von Braun (check what it says on his headstone), Walt Disney and Hubbard (Scientology), do you think it's all on the up-and-up, or a major psy-op. Believe we landed on the moon, but cannot now because (according to a NASA scientist) all that information was destroyed and it would be a pain to get it back? Really? Wouldn't that information be highly protected? We're going to Mars, but can't colonize the Moon? Wouldn't that be the first step? Believe in Musk, and his desire for Transhumanism? OK.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

China's 'photo' of earth from space. Hmmm... I guess all the other land masses are on the other side.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

This is from a video (it's out there), official from NASA of space, yet there is a person who ducks his head around the 'space craft.'









Not as good as the mouse walking around a Space-X craft. I've seen a clearer video, but here is a copy (direct from Space-X)... fully expand the video and watch.








SpaceX: Viral clip of a 'mouse' on SpaceX's Falcon 9 splits internet


SPACEX fans are convinced an unexpected guest hitched a ride on SpaceX and NASA's launch of the Crew Dragon, with many claiming a mouse could be seen live on camera.




www.express.co.uk


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Here's a good one... which is real, since they are both NASA 'images'









Check out the size of North America and the coloring. OK.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz ....


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

oldjoat said:


> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz ....


Yes, I suspect many brains are asleep and can't face reality.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Haha awesome! Wow those pics with words on them that anyone could’ve made or doctored are indisputable proof of a flat earth. How could I have been fooled this whole time, I’m such a sheep lol


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

yup ... so nice to know when you're gonna slip off the face of the earth .... accidents never happen these days anymore.

guess we'll never know why planes don't fly off the face of the earth and into space .... or is earth more like a mobius strip?


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

tdotrob said:


> Haha awesome! Wow those pics with words on them that anyone could’ve made or doctored are indisputable proof of a flat earth. How could I have been fooled this whole time, I’m such a sheep lol


Clear your mind. I'm not talking about flat earth... I'm talking about NASA... actual footage and images from NASA, Space-X, etc. You have cognitive dissonance. Try researching, rather than mere mocking.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

oldjoat said:


> yup ... so nice to know when you're gonna slip off the face of the earth .... accidents never happen these days anymore.
> 
> guess we'll never know why planes don't fly off the face of the earth and into space .... or is earth more like a mobius strip?


Because they only fly to the continents, duh! And NO ONE who even is serious about a flat REALM (which it is... $1000 to you to prove a curve) thinks what you suggest. Pure ignorance and lack of research. Big surprise.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Brian Johnston said:


> Clear your mind. I'm not talking about flat earth... I'm talking about NASA... actual footage and images from NASA, Space-X, etc. You have cognitive dissonance. Try researching, rather than mere mocking.


How is getting photos from the internet researching? Photos that were specifically chosen and arranged to further a different agenda. That is not research.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

tdotrob said:


> How is getting photos from the internet researching? Photos that were specifically chosen and arranged to further a different agenda. That is not research.


Maybe because they are official photos and videos... maybe because I barely scratched the surface (the amount of data is incredible)... maybe YOU could research if you were truly interested. Or just stick to playing the guitar. Check out Mark Sargent on YT and his videos. Challenge him on any point and if you win, I'll give you $100. That's my contract with you. Deal?


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I just came here with some lube hoping to get probed by aliens.

I wish you all the best w your research. 

Me and my son research everytime we have a clear enough sky. Plus we spend time together travelling to observatories and observation nights and have plans for a big trip to go stargazing in some cool locations one day.

I have all the research I need through my own eyes into a lens, not what some YouTube guy tells me to believe. Thanks for the good laugh this morning though. Happy new year!


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

tdotrob said:


> I just came here with some lube hoping to get probed by aliens.
> 
> I wish you all the best w your research.
> 
> ...


Then research people who have been using high-powered cameras and video gear (only been around the past four years) and tell me that the stars are suns. Actual video footage out there... a lot of it, but you have to make a 5 minute effort. Same with the planets. That garbage NASA gives us is CGI. Ever wonder about Jupiter. Recall the last photo (so fake it looks stupid) DIRECT FROM NASA. These were taken years apart (the one showing some type of light at the top is the most recent). NASA got lazy... the clouds, storm spot, etc., etc., are exactly the same. Zero change in all that turbulence, lol. Keep believing... the gov't likes that.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Just reading this topic (and this particular one is mild) makes one realize that if there were aliens, they certainly wouldn't want to be discovered by humans. They probably lock the spacecraft doors when passing near earth.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Some people can look through telescopes MADE for public consumption and be wowed. Or they can do this. Try to figure out why they shimmer like that, and think, are those stars behaving like our Sun? And if I can zoom up on something that is supposed to be billions or trillions of miles away, how is that possible? A little sparkle in the sky would remain a little sparkle in the sky. Nothing could zoom up on something so far away, right? Think.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If there are advanced aliens out there, they have likely picked up our radio and TV signals. With that said, I'd be very surprised if they haven't already set up an quarantine/exclusion zone around our solar system with a warning of "Inhabited by a pack of raving loonies. Avoid for the sake of your sanity".


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Robert1950 said:


> If there are advanced aliens out there, they have likely picked up our radio and TV signals. With that said, I'd be very surprised if they haven't already set up an quarantine/exclusion zone around our solar system with a warning of "Inhabited by a pack of raving loonies. Avoid for the sake of your sanity".


Then they'd investigate, find some of the 78% who act well and determine that the interstellar public relations people who determine our broadcast contents are 100% misguided.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't discount the possibility that if there were a species with the ability of interstellar travel that we are so dumb by their standard that they completely overlook us as anything resembling "intelligent life". Much like we don't pay much mind to worms and bugs to glean knowledge by trying to communicate with them.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I don't discount the possibility that if there were a species with the ability of interstellar travel that we are so dumb by their standard that they completely overlook us as anything resembling "intelligent life". Much like we don't pay much mind to worms and bugs to glean knowledge by trying to communicate with them.


It is of interest to note that while some dolphins are reported to have learned English -- up to fifty words used in correct context -- no human being has been reported to have learned dolphinese. _Carl Sagan_


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I just panned through the doctrinal dissertation about the flat earth stuff and the NASA scam shit; none of it worth a toss and like who gives a rats anyway just a waste time readin that shit in any detail.

I don't give a fuckin damn if the earth is round during the week and square on sunday.

As for the moon landing scam thing I'd say if they got there then that's pretty impressive and if they managed to create a scam about gettin there then thats every bit as impressive as landing a tin can on the fuckin moon.

I don't see how any of that shit changes anything; life is hard and then you die.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

tdotrob said:


> Haha awesome! Wow those pics with words on them that anyone could’ve made or doctored are indisputable proof of a flat earth. How could I have been fooled this whole time, I’m such a sheep lol





Brian Johnston said:


> Because they only fly to the continents, duh! And NO ONE who even is serious about a flat REALM (which it is... $1000 to you to prove a curve) thinks what you suggest. Pure ignorance and lack of research. Big surprise.


Holy Moley !!!!


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Wardo said:


> I just panned through the doctrinal dissertation about the flat earth stuff and the NASA scam shit; none of it worth a toss and like who gives a rats anyway just a waste time readin that shit in any detail.
> 
> I don't give a fuckin damn if the earth is round during the week and square on sunday.
> 
> ...


You panned? What was your source? Flat Earth Society.org? If so, that is CIA, controlled opposition. The biggest bunch of crap (with only hints of truth) to make newbies think "this doesn't make sense." And it doesn't. I provided actual direction of what to look at and listen to. It doesn't change anything? Control and funneling money doesn't change anything? How about the last two years... change anything? Wait for 2023... a new and more deadly pandemic with borders wide open (and the same response, according to the authorities, will take place if things spread), digital currently and 100% tracking is coming soon (they will know everything you buy and determine if you're a carbon-friendly person). It gets a lot worse than that, and all of this stems from what has been happening for generations. But who cares. Why waste time educating yourself. Watch the tube, play video games and play guitar. And I've yet to meet a person (face to face) who realizes the body is made up largely of crystals, from bones, to muscles to pineal gland, etc., and that we communicate non-verbally via frequencies. Few know the importance of frequency, magnetism and electricity. And you may ask what this has to do with the BS of NASA? Who cares, right?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

After all this time of human existence on this disc, has anyone ever rappelled over the edge to see what's on the underside?
I'm sure that there's a shit-ton of exposed minerals to exploit?


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Light shining on a flat surface vs. a ball. I'm waiting to see an example of Sunlight shining on the water that resembles that of a ball. If you have one, please post it.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Considering how big this planet is, the first pic of sunlight on water would represent a pretty small portion, no?
It would most likely translate into the outlined section of the ball here;


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

laristotle said:


> Considering how big this planet is, the first pic of sunlight on water would represent a pretty small portion, no?
> It would most likely translate into the outlined section of the ball here;
> View attachment 457941


Not in the shape I presented in that photo. Can you find any photo from any height that reflects light as it should on a ball earth? I keep posting photos and information, but have yet to have anyone prove the curve, show a curve or show evidence of how light would react to such a thing. Think of the Moon, and particularly a full moon. We do not get that result, and the Moon is supposed to be a ball. You don't get hot spots or anything of that nature. But forget about the Moon, since the earth has all that reflective water. Let's see the same reflective shape or effect.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Something higher up, showing a few hundred miles of stretch. Check out how much curvature there should be at that height and distance, yet...


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Brian Johnston said:


> Can you find any photo ..


We both know that such a photo won't exist on the web.
The elite cabal behind the conspiracy would not let that happen. 

I've said too much.
Let it be known that I have not, nor ever will, consider suicide.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

For the people who failed high school physics class...


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Jim Wellington said:


> For the people who failed high school physics class...


Prove the globe. Nothing matches... zero observations. And if you want physics, tune into Globebusters every Sunday at 3 pm PST and pass this video along. Let me know what happens, particularly the math. It's like 'gravity.' It's a theory, and not a good one, yet taught as fact. Even Tyson has no idea what gravity is. Conversely, none of these people know basic physics (or mentions it) like buoyancy and density, coupled with incoherent dielectric acceleration, which is a REAL thing. The fact that your video would show a square boxed earth says it all (yes, I did see this video before, and it completely ignores every aspect I've touched upon so far). Talk to an airline pilot... none of them correct for curvature... they fly straight. Talk to any surveyor, and it's always assumed the earth is flat. They do not make corrections for curve.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Open your eyes... they're making fun of you and mocking you.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

110,000 feet up


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Using the 'globe' math, how many feet of curve do you think there should be over 50 miles?


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

First person into the stratosphere, at 74k feet up (the curve is supposed to be visible, according to today's experts, at 35k feet


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Laughing in your face (nearly 3 billion miles away, so they say, and look how bright and detailed Pluto is). No, it's not a photo, it's an IMAGE. Yes, WALT DISNEY was part of early NASA. Research it.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Brian Johnston said:


> Open your eyes... they're making fun of you and mocking you.
> View attachment 457957


You do realize that the math here is completely wrong, as is most of the information you present. The earth curves at a nominal 8" per mile. How does one possibly calculate your missing 380 feet.

It would seem yet again, you want to believe the things that are sold, but not examine the information. It is easy to convince people when they are not sceptical, it is not so simple when math is involved.

Your arguments are fundamentally rudimentary and ask believers to suspend logic in favor of speculation. This simple meme says everything one needs to say about how flawed all of this information is.

56 miles away you say, if from eye level, the loss would be roughly 40 feet, give or take. That of course assumes that one is standing at sea level, which is unlikely. Your photo more or less confirms this assumption as there would be little outside of 40 feet tall that has a large enough size to see from 50 odd miles away. 

As for drawing Pluto's face on Pluto, come on now, you really don't want to offer this as proof of such a profound idea do you?


Brian Johnston said:


> Something higher up, showing a few hundred miles of stretch. Check out how much curvature there should be at that height and distance, yet...
> 
> View attachment 457945


I would strongly suggest you put a straight edge on this photo. It literally shows a curve. I mean hell, did you even check?


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Wrong, it's 8 inches PER MILE SQUARE. This may help you: Earth Curvature Calculator - Calculate the curve you should see

Over 50 miles = over 1800 feet of curve ACCORDING TO THE GLOBERS. 

Where's your math? LOL

How about you or anyone start showing me photos? You got nadda, but when I show you images direct from NASA, you make excuses. WAKE UP!


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

The Moon hoax that fooled the world - BBC Ideas


Watch the "The Moon hoax that fooled the world" video at BBC Ideas. Explore other related content via our curated "Conspiracies and controversies" playlist.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Mark Brown said:


> I would strongly suggest you put a straight edge on this photo. It literally shows a curve. I mean hell, did you even check?


And what photo are you talking about, with a curve? Either you don't have a straight edge or you're blind. And read my post above, math wizard... 8 INCHES PER MILE SQUARE is NOT 8 inches per mile only. We're dealing three dimensionally, right? I just included the GLOBE calculator. Try it out sometime.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

According to the globe, a person on the N. pole is upright... a person at the S. pole is upside down, but feel upright. A person at the equator is sideways (relative to the person at the poles). Really? How about a plane... you fly toward the equator (from the north) and you are sideways, and as you go toward Australia, you are upside down (relative to N. pole) and that cannot be detected? Because of 'gravity?' No one has explained that one properly... as to why our sense cannot detect such a transition. What if you had magnetic boots and were standing at the bottom of the earth (rather than gravity)... you would feel upside down, right? What it is about gravity that messes up a person's senses that they can't sense such a thing, but could if hanging upside down? Amazing magic... Disney magic. You live in the magic kingdom.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Brian Johnston said:


> And what photo are you talking about, with a curve? Either you don't have a straight edge or you're blind. And read my post above, math wizard... 8 INCHES PER MILE SQUARE is NOT 8 inches per mile only. We're dealing three dimensionally, right? I just included the GLOBE calculator. Try it out sometime.


You are simply incorrect. You can get as angry as you like, or call people names on your quest to educate them, neither of which I would suggest. That does not changer the fact that the earths radius is what it is. It is not squared anything. A curve is not measured as a squared number.

Lets try some math, sure the math is from the global globe cabal so obviously it is not to be trusted but let us examine it none the less. Let us try and keep it simple while we are at it as well, no need to complicate things.

40000 (Earths nominal circumfrance) / π / 2 = 6366

The radius of the earth measures 6366KM

6466 / 40000 = 0.16

We found the curvature of the earth as represented by the Kilometre. That wasn't hard.

Let's do some conversion.

0.16 Metre is 6.3 Inches

1.6 * 6.3 = 10" per mile.

My math is completely simplistic, but as you can see, provable. If I were to hold all the rounding averages and be more specific I am sure we would be much closer.



Brian Johnston said:


> And what photo are you talking about, with a curve?


It is the photo you provided, not me. Look at the photo you provided with your airplane wing flying over the ocean and you offered "Check out how much curvature there should be at that height and distance, yet... " your words not mine. Put a steel ruler on it. You can see the curvature. If you could provide me the exact height of that plane, the width of the photograph and a few other choice items we could simply calculate it and within a degree or two of accuracy I can assure you it would show what it should.

The problem with this whole debate is that proving you are incorrect is simple. Convincing you that you are wrong is impossible. There is no point in debate when one argues from the fundamental position that they are infallible. The moment you can offer me something that by all conventional thought is not just easily disproved, I will gladly change my mind.

As for your silly airplane analogy, they keep the plane at altitude, altitude is not measured as a straight line when in relation to a sphere. If you were to fly a plane in a straight line, not maintaining constant altitude, it would rise. Hop in a plane some time and lock the flaps at altitude, then go fly 50 miles over the ocean and measure altitude. It is so easy to prove these things.

According to the globe, a person on the North Pole is upright, a person on the South Pole is upright and a person at the Equator is upright. The reference is the centre. 

Lets try another oh so simple experiment. I did this with my 6 year old so it shouldn't be too hard to follow along. Go get a basketball, I think we can agree that is a sphere. Place a toy car on top of its axis. Now, roll that car around that sphere. It stays in the same relation to the sphere all the way around. Magic I tell ya. From your frame of reference outside of the system it appears to be inverted however the reference for this is centre and that stays at a constant when travelling on a sphere. No memes required. Just physics, logic and math.


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

Well Mr Johnson the original question was " are you personally prepared for contact with extraterrestrials " ? The great thing about living in Canada is freedom of speech which we all have. Argue if the earth is flat or not, I think answering the question proposed is the purpose of this thread. What say you?


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Mark Brown said:


> Just physics, logic and math.


I'm wrong? That's the actual calculation. Show me your curve calculator? Show me a photo of the curve. I also provided more than one aerial photograph. Can't read your mind, and I do have a ruler and eyeballs. And I'm talking about traveling north to south or south to north, not east to west. Holy frig. Some of you are lost. Gave up on Santa Claus, but can't give up the ball. Show me your photos. Explain how the Nile travels north, up a curve.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Acoustic Tom said:


> Well Mr Johnson the original question was " are you personally prepared for contact with extraterrestrials " ? The great thing about living in Canada is freedom of speech which we all have. Argue if the earth is flat or not, I think answering the question proposed is the purpose of this thread. What say you?


I say that I talked about NASA and someone else brought up flat earth first. What do you say? Did you message that person?


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

Wow. Buddy you would make a great lawyer. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## puzz (5 mo ago)




----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Brian Johnston said:


> Using the 'globe' math, how many feet of curve do you think there should be over 50 miles?
> 
> View attachment 457959


That`s not even close to 56 miles. This is a slice of a larger image, that`s magnified.

Self deception can be quite entertaining.

Enjoy your "everything`s a conspiracy" studies.

It`s been fun, but I`m done.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

puzz said:


>


Do you have one without a fish-eye lens? You do realize only certain lens work and do not distort, right?


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Jim Wellington said:


> That`s not even close to 56 miles. This is a slice of a larger image, that`s magnified.
> 
> Self deception can be quite entertaining.
> 
> ...


No kidding its magnified. Are you that obtuse, seriously? It was zoomed up with a telescope and a photo taken. If there was 1800 feet of curve, as there should be according to the globers, and you zoomed up, you would see water, right? Wow!!!!!! I would say you're done.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Brian Johnston said:


> No kidding its magnified. Are you that obtuse, seriously? It was zoomed up with a telescope and a photo taken. If there was 1800 feet of curve, as there should be according to the globers, and you zoomed up, you would see water, right? Wow!!!!!! I would say you're done.


Let's cut through the noise here. 

Where do you get the information that here should be 1800 feet of curve at 56 miles? That is fundamentally incorrect.

What proof are you looking for, as nothing seems to have the merit of convincing you that your arguments are flawed, how about you define what basis of truth would convince you when all that has been offered has been ignored.

That or just admit you do it for a laugh and there is nothing more than a personal satisfaction gained from knowing that you can take a perfectly sound, logical concept, tell people they are wrong and then offer increasingly absurd arguments that they further disprove all the while you know the futility because you don't actually believe any of this nonsense. That pill would be much easier to swallow.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

I encourage all the 'experts' on the globe to visit Globebuster every Sunday at 3 pm PST. They have a call-in portion of the show. I really would like to hear people talk this gibberish, lol. Maybe someone can set them straight. But if a person cannot use common sense and their senses, then I don't know what. And FYI... all space BS is THEORETICAL PHYSICS. They cannot replicate that stuff in a lab (remember the Scientific Method?). They cannot replicate how space doesn't rip earth's atmosphere away. They cannot explain that the pressure difference between a perfect vacuum and earth's atmosphere would cause a craft to crush in on itself. But whatever. I'm also done, because what I presented is so basic... so elementary... and so, for the advanced stuff... Globebusters on YT. They do have actual physicists, land surveyors, pilots, people from the military, etc., and you can check into these peoples' backgrounds. For the chickens who don't show up, have fun with your ball and continued deception. Others are waking up. Might want to check the manuals for air pilot and even the military (for long-range shooting). They clearly state "based on a flat earth" in their documentation. Don't believe me? Check it out... investigate... learn.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Mark Brown said:


> Let's cut through the noise here.
> 
> Where do you get the information that here should be 1800 feet of curve at 56 miles? That is fundamentally incorrect.
> 
> ...


I provided you a formula. Duh. Just do a Google search on determining the earth's curve. Holy frig. Smell ya later. You've been indoctrinated and suffer from cognitive disassociation.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Acoustic Tom said:


> " are you personally prepared for contact with extraterrestrials " ?


When they do show up, we can ask them to take a photo/videographer up with them and do a quick spin around the planet?


----------



## puzz (5 mo ago)

Brian Johnston said:


> Do you have one without a fish-eye lens? You do realize only certain lens work and do not distort, right?


I don't know if it's a fish eye lens or not but so many pictures on the web showing the curve I doubt they're all fabricated.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Brian Johnston said:


> Using the 'globe' math, how many feet of curve do you think there should be over 50 miles?
> 
> View attachment 457959



I wonder if those buildings were 4 times further away if you could still see them, would they be four times smaller?

As it is, you can only see the tops of the buildings at 50 miles away.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Paul Kantner weighs in on the question. Pity he mumbles…

*HAVE YOU SEEN THE SAUCERS? *(should be played REALLY loud)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not optimistic...


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

puzz said:


> I don't know if it's a fish eye lens or not but so many pictures on the web showing the curve I doubt they're all fabricated.


And what of those (including video footage) showing no curve? Confused yet... which do you believe? Globebuster live every Sunday at 3 pm PST... attend and learn.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Hammerhands said:


> I wonder if those buildings were 4 times further away if you could still see them, would they be four times smaller?
> 
> As it is, you can only see the tops of the buildings at 50 miles away.


Are those buildings over 1800 feet tall, in order to be viewed over the curve? And why are they sticking straight up? If there's a curve, the buildings should be tilted away from the viewer, right? Think about that. Globebusters every Sunday at 3pm PST. There's a call-in portion, if interested. Attend and learn.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

laristotle said:


> When they do show up, we can ask them to take a photo/videographer up with them and do a quick spin around the planet?


There is not planet, but there's a plane. The term horizon comes from HORIZONTAL: 

Of, relating to, or near the horizon.
Parallel to or in the plane of the horizon.
At right angles to a vertical line.
The horizon is nothing more than where the sky meets the ground... laws of perspective (look it up), limitations of sight, atmosphere, etc., brings everything, eventually, to a vanishing point, which is why people think things go over the curve. They simply diminish out of sight, but come back again with a telescope. The horizon is supposed to be a little over a mile away if you were standing on the beach. Yet, with a telescope, we can see well beyond that and pick up ships (for example) that once disappeared from site. What people don't realize is how many miles they can see side to side with no curve... nothing but flatness. Globebusters every Sunday at 3 pm PST.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Brian Johnston said:


> I provided you a formula. Duh. Just do a Google search on determining the earth's curve. Holy frig. Smell ya later. You've been indoctrinated and suffer from cognitive disassociation.


Oh yes i know. It`s been quite a problem for me. Thanks for the intervention. I`m better now.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Or how about, you just post a pic of the flat earth. From above. There are lots of the round earth that you claim are all faked. So please just post one, from space, from a satellite or spaceship or station? Just one.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Brian Johnston said:


> There is not planet, but there's a plane. The term horizon comes from HORIZONTAL:
> 
> Of, relating to, or near the horizon.
> Parallel to or in the plane of the horizon.
> ...





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horizon


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

tdotrob said:


> Or how about, you just post a pic of the flat earth. From above. There are lots of the round earth that you claim are all faked. So please just post one, from space, from a satellite or spaceship or station? Just one.


There is not space. Until you can wrap your head around that. There are no photos from 'space.' We are in an enclosed system with a firmament (late 1950s was the last time the firmament was mentioned in an encyclopedia, but it was mentioned on von Braun's tombstone... did you know that?). Since you're too lazy to simply search, here's footage from 20 miles up (it's been on YT for years):


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

How many are going to show up at Globebusters, to explain how the earth is round, rotating at 1,000 mph, although it picks up to 3-4k miles per hour at certain times. Or that it circles around the Sun at 66.6 km/h (nice number, Satanists), or hurdles through space at over 1 million mph, LOL. All the while, the stars stay in the same place night after night... circling the Pole Star, which never moves. Or that heat does not exist within a vacuum, which would mean we would be living in a microwave and should be fried by now, since any heat from the Sun (at 90+ million miles away, LOL) would not escape our atmosphere. Or that the radiation at airplane height is dangerous enough, let alone the space station (requiring 6 foot lead walls). Every check out how thick and massive the 'vacuum' station is for NASA, yet they have those thin-walls on the ISS that can withstand mega-tons of internalized pressure? Wake up! I know, ignore everything so far and mock. It's embarassing.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

AGAIN, PEOPLE. There is a Globebusters 24-7 that streams constantly, with new information every month. They are live every Sunday at 3 pm PST. If you actually have interest, then investigate. Otherwise, what's the point? Keep with your brainwashed information and avoid investigating because it puts the truth to the lie and it 'hurts' that you were lied to for so long. This has been going on for some time, and if you can't see the pattern (leading us to a NWO, one-world gov't, and what that means), then there's no helping you. Signing off. Post all you want, but I'm not continuing on with this and trying to convince anyone. I'll see the grown-ups and those truly interested over at Globebusters.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz ... ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ 

HUH , what was all that I just missed ? sorry , I'll just rest my head for a bit and .... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I think @Brian Johnston should make an effort to enlighten his boss, coworkers and customers. His duty is clear.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Brian Johnston said:


> I'll see the grown-ups and those truly interested over at Globebusters.


Members from all around the globe.


https://www.globebusters.com/


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I’ve looked at Mars and Jupiter with my own eyes. I can see the moon.

I think you should get in aboat and keep sailing till you hit the ice wall and then send me a pic and I’ll believe you.

how come there are No pics of the end of the flat earth?Im sure Kyrie and the rapper guy could just buy a boat or a plane and then explore the ice wall edge or whatever the fuck it is and take some pictures and end the debate once and for all? Lolololol


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Brian Johnston said:


> I'll see the grown-ups and those truly interested over at Globebusters.


Your prospects they are poor wherever you might chance to go.


----------



## puzz (5 mo ago)

Brian Johnston said:


>


I'm not sure what to think but it seems like one of your videos puts a lot of faith in Pepsi advertising as a sign that aliens are coming. And this video titled Flat Earth shows a curvature during the sunrise within the first minute of watching. It doesn't seem to be very convincing data.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

puzz said:


> …one of your videos puts a lot of faith in Pepsi advertising as a sign that aliens are coming.


When the aliens get here they will go back in time and save Michael Jackson’s hair.


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

So if I had a really good telescope, I should be able to see the peak of Mount Everest from any moderately tall building?

Also… where exactly is the edge? I’d like to go see it.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Delores Streisand said:


> So if I had a really good telescope, I should be able to see the peak of Mount Everest from any moderately tall building?


No, obviously not. The midi-chlorian count in in the lower atmosphere will distort the light time continuum you blathering buffoon. Go watch youtube! 🤣


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Robert1950 said:


> View attachment 458339


If you google "alien cartoon larson" you will find many alien cartoons by Larson. Explain that!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Doug Gifford said:


> If you google "alien cartoon larson" you will find many alien cartoons by Larson. Explain that!
> 
> View attachment 458386


I whole collection of them ....


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

To paraphrase, "Are you, personally, prepared for contact with the Canadian Guitar Forum?"


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

The Earth is semi round and some people are denying established fact .

If Aliens would come and say "Hello " , Flat Earthers , Q anon and other Mass Psychosis Cults .... would be jumping off buildings with their Bibles in their hands .

I don't think that our visitors, are going come to us like Hernando Cortes or Francisco Pizarro.
Most likely, they come here only for Ethno Anthropological study reasons and are purely curious Explorers .
This will be the face Humanity will wear, if those visitors chose to decide to say hello .... no difference at all .


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

In which case they probably know that they ain’t gonna learn fuck all if they come here so probably won’t bother…lol


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Wardo said:


> In which case they probably know that they ain’t gonna learn fuck all if they come here so probably won’t bother…lol


Oh, don't be such a grump. They did send back a message once: "Send more Chuck Berry." So they have ethnomusicologists at the very least.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Brian Johnston said:


> I'm wrong? That's the actual calculation. Show me your curve calculator? Show me a photo of the curve. I also provided more than one aerial photograph. Can't read your mind, and I do have a ruler and eyeballs. And I'm talking about traveling north to south or south to north, not east to west. Holy frig. Some of you are lost. Gave up on Santa Claus, but can't give up the ball. Show me your photos. Explain how the Nile travels north, up a curve.


Personally, if I was proven wrong, I would accept it .
Back on topic, if Aliens were to come here and they will one day, I think you would have a hard time expecting it. If some one doesn't accept the notion so be it .

Your criticism of people not excepting your view, shows a willingful ignorance and stubbornness, that is beyond reason that isn't balanced with a critical thinking mind.
Not to being condescending to you, but it could lead to your undoing of anything resembling rationality .


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

AJ6stringsting said:


> Personally, if I was proven wrong, I would accept it .
> Back on topic, if Aliens were to come here and they will one day, I think you would have a hard time expecting it. If some one doesn't accept the notion so be it .
> 
> Your criticism of people not excepting your view, shows a willingful ignorance and stubbornness, that is beyond reason that isn't balanced with a critical thinking mind.
> Not to being condescending to you, but it could lead to your undoing of anything resembling rationality .


I haven't been responding to these posts lately as I provided very clear direction of what to watch and where to go, for live podcasts, etc. If people are too lazy, too intellectually incompetent and unwilling to give up past beliefs that have been put into their heads by people who actually claim to be Satanists (right from the very roots of NASA), then I don't know what to say. Open an atlas from the late 1800s and what do you see? The Gleason map. They even taught flat earth up until the early 1920s, yet people believe the BS of "we knew it was a ball for thousands of years." Whatever. Project Mockingbird.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Wow. You’re…fascinating.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

JBFairthorne said:


> Wow. You’re…fascinating.


You're not. Learn something, but you will need to get rid of all the BS in your head. If you can't figure out why the elite want to keep this from us, then you likely never will. Trust the gov't... it's your friend. A video that's been around for 5 years, but maybe it's not too late. Just remember all the things the gov't told you in the past three years and how we've been duped. It doesn't end there and this crap has been going on for some time.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ve always wondered about people who are SO much more enlightened than the rest of us who feel the need to convert us all to their way of thinking. If you’re so fucking smart, why are you wasting your time with all the stupid people? Isn’t it enough that you know the “truth”?

Honestly, I would LOVE to meet you in person just to see if I could figure out exactly what the fuck is wrong with you. Somehow I think that you would be an incredibly frustrating person to have a meaningful conversation with though. Maybe I could just observe you interact with all the stupid people around you instead of being directly involved? It would be an interesting alternative to watching the homeless, mentally unstable, drug addicts in the downtown core. People watching is quite interesting.

I really meant what I said. You must be fascinating.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

JBFairthorne said:


> I’ve always wondered about people who are SO much more enlightened than the rest of us who feel the need to convert us all to their way of thinking. If you’re so fucking smart, why are you wasting your time with all the stupid people? Isn’t it enough that you know the “truth”?
> 
> Honestly, I would LOVE to meet you in person just to see if I could figure out exactly what the fuck is wrong with you. Somehow I think that you would be an incredibly frustrating person to have a meaningful conversation with though. Maybe I could just observe you interact with all the stupid people around you instead of being directly involved? It would be an interesting alternative to watching the homeless, mentally unstable, drug addicts in the downtown core. People watching is quite interesting.
> 
> I really meant what I said. You must be fascinating.


Never watched the video, eh? LOL. You're not fascinating... just another sheep. Maybe check out the experiments at the 1 hour mark. Maybe ask yourself why there is no visible or experimental proof that there is a curve or a spin. You are merely told as much. No, I'm not trying to 'convert' anyone. Trying to educate, but when people refuse to look at the information or speak 1-2-1 with the people over at Globebusters, tells me there is fear of the truth. Cognitive Disassociation. Stick your head in the ground like an ostrich. Good luck to you, and don't forget to trust the gov't and what they tell you. And speak to some engineers, who build bridges miles long (upward of 90 miles) with zero curve. Maybe talk to some pilots who don't constantly tip the plane's nose down to accommodate a curve. Real world experiences vs. blind faith.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Mark Brown said:


>


You can make a joke, but I'm not. But that is the way people debate these days. Very lame and intellectually void.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 459375


You may want to watch the latest video I put up. Tyson claimed that the earth is oblate... pear shaped. Ever see a NASA 'image' that isn't perfectly round? People need to use their critical faculties and think... ask questions.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

We always thought the earth was round? Not a single ancient society thought that. World maps from 1661, 1752 and 1892. Yes, in 1892, this official map was taught in schools.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Ever wonder why there are no direct flights from one place in the southern hemisphere to another place in the southern hemisphere? It's explained in the video I posted above, but I'm sure there are excuses from the peanut gallery. Regardless, refer to this link and compare wind, magnetic flux and ocean currents of a Globe vs. Azimuthal (flat earth). If you understand electrical magnetic fields, let me know which one makes sense. You can choose those three items with either globe or flat via the menu. These are in real-time, updated regularly throughout the day courtesy of the US National Weather Service (NOAA).


Bob Win(d)s ⇝ the flat Earth map


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Well, you can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it think. Zero proof of a spin or a curve, but that's OK.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Not sure I would want to drink any water you suggest.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

The CIRCUMFERENCE of the GLOBE was well known and calculated a couple hundred years BCE by Eratosthenes.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eratosthenes

A long time before there was any such thing as photography, let alone aerial photography. They just relied on logic, even the logic they had over 2000 years ago.

Of course Earth could be the only exception of hundreds (thousands?) ever observed of a planet that is not globular in shape, but I doubt it.

Of course too, if you are mobile, you notice that the tops of things come into view before the rest of it as you approach them, like the Rocky mountains as you cross the prairies. You can't see them at all from Manitoba. Just like you can't see Europe from the east coast. (hint: it's OVER the horizon)


----------



## puzz (5 mo ago)

Brian Johnston said:


> Ever wonder why there are no direct flights from one place in the southern hemisphere to another place in the southern hemisphere? It's explained in the video I posted above, but I'm sure there are excuses from the peanut gallery. Regardless, refer to this link and compare wind, magnetic flux and ocean currents of a Globe vs. Azimuthal (flat earth). If you understand electrical magnetic fields, let me know which one makes sense. You can choose those three items with either globe or flat via the menu. These are in real-time, updated regularly throughout the day courtesy of the US National Weather Service (NOAA).
> 
> 
> Bob Win(d)s ⇝ the flat Earth map


What do you mean no direct flights? There are many. As for your maps, they're outdated. People explored to learn new things and changed their views with the new data gathered. I guess maybe not all people changed their views. The angels with wormy looking legs in some of the maps don't look accurate either and I believe they don't teach that in schools these days.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Of course too, if you are mobile, you notice that the tops of things come into view before the rest of it as you approach them, like the Rocky mountains as you cross the prairies. You can't see them at all from Manitoba. Just like you can't see Europe from the east coast. (hint: it's OVER the horizon)


yeah, but ..


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

How come mr johnstone hasn’t answered a simple question, there is plenty of big money guys in the flat earth movement. How come no one has gone to the edge, taken pics and just flat out proved their “theory”. Surely it would be easy to go instead of just blabbering on about how how everything they don’t believe is fake and we are all sheep?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

tdotrob said:


> How come mr johnstone hasn’t answered a simple question, there is plenty of big money guys in the flat earth movement. How come no one has gone to the edge, taken pics and just flat out proved their “theory”. Surely it would be easy to go instead of just blabbering on about how how everything they don’t believe is fake and we are all sheep?


Man, you wanna really see how bananas this theory gets, go look up the infinite ice shield or how they deem to explain gravity. Our man Brian hasn't even tipped the tip of the iceberg that is this insanity. Then when the whole thing turns to how Nasa is the devil and the freemasons founded the knowledge it goes real deep.

The best part of the flat earther movement is that they always assume you just "dont know" but what they really can't handle is when you have educated yourself and make strong, provable arguments against them. Then it just turns to telling you how you're crazy and will belive anything. Or how all available data is just a manipulation, except conveniently the data they possess.

Do you really think anyone with an ounce of sense offers up a two dimensional map of the earth as representation that it is a flat plane and not just a graphical representation designed for print? Or draws Pluto's face on Pluto and expects anyone to experience a eureka moment of gotcha?

We could go into how a persons anxiety, fear and doubt fuel these notions, but that is a whole other tangent and would take much more effort to convince anyone then the simple fact that the Earth is a relative sphere.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Mark Brown said:


> Man, you wanna really see how bananas this theory gets, go look up the infinite ice shield or how they deem to explain gravity. Our man Brian hasn't even tipped the tip of the iceberg that is this insanity. Then when the whole thing turns to how Nasa is the devil and the freemasons founded the knowledge it goes real deep.
> 
> The best part of the flat earther movement is that they always assume you just "dont know" but what they really can't handle is when you have educated yourself and make strong, provable arguments against them. Then it just turns to telling you how you're crazy and will belive anything. Or how all available data is just a manipulation, except conveniently the data they possess.
> 
> ...


Oh for sure, this seems it would be something easy to just prove but they never do. I get that people with low self esteem, a sense of failure in life and loneliness need something to help feel like they belong and are instrumental/doing their part to bring awareness to something bigger that they are privy too and makes them smarter than everyone else.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

tdotrob said:


> there is plenty of big money guys in the flat earth movement. How come no one has gone to the edge, taken pics and just flat out proved their “theory”


IIRC, he stated in a previous thread that NASA is guarding the Antarctic ice wall that surrounds Earth. 
The South Pole is a 200-foot wall of ice, straight-up ‘Game of Thrones’ style.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Red bull is in on it too!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Where I live, there's great fun with visitors to show them that the sun sets twice, once at the beach, then again from the top of the bluff overlooking the beach. 

Just sayin'


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

laristotle said:


> IIRC, he stated in a previous thread that NASA is guarding the Antarctic ice wall that surrounds Earth.
> The South Pole is a 200-foot wall of ice, straight-up ‘Game of Thrones’ style.


Lol right the 18 nerds that occupy the station


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

tdotrob said:


> How come no one has gone to the edge, taken pics and just flat out proved their “theory”.



Oh they tried that, but no matter which direction they chose, they just kept ending up at the very place they started the trip from.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Oh they tried that, but no matter which direction they chose, they just kept ending up at the very place they started the trip from.


Sorcerers. Deceptive magic.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

tdotrob said:


> Oh for sure, this seems it would be something easy to just prove but they never do. I get that people with low self esteem, a sense of failure in life and loneliness need something to help feel like they belong and are instrumental/doing their part to bring awareness to something bigger that they are privy too and makes them smarter than everyone else.


Sounds like you could be describing many things. Religion immediately springs to mind.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

JBFairthorne said:


> Sounds like you could be describing many things. Religion immediately springs to mind.


Religion, Hunter Biden’s laptop….. any number of things yep


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

puzz said:


> What do you mean no direct flights? There are many. As for your maps, they're outdated. People explored to learn new things and changed their views with the new data gathered. I guess maybe not all people changed their views. The angels with wormy looking legs in some of the maps don't look accurate either and I believe they don't teach that in schools these days.


Tell me of the flights that go from Africa to South America. I'm listening.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

tdotrob said:


> Red bull is in on it too!


Nice fish eye lens. Did you see the FLAT plane out the window before the door opens and they used a different camera?


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Brian Johnston said:


> Nice fish eye lens. Did you see the FLAT plane out the window before the door opens and they used a different camera?


Have you ever used a fisheye lens?


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

tdotrob said:


> How come mr johnstone hasn’t answered a simple question, there is plenty of big money guys in the flat earth movement. How come no one has gone to the edge, taken pics and just flat out proved their “theory”. Surely it would be easy to go instead of just blabbering on about how how everything they don’t believe is fake and we are all sheep?


You spelled my name incorrectly, which indicates your intelligence. And if you looked into it... the Antarctic Treaty, we're not allowed to go there... a few have tried and were turned back with threats of arrest. Why not look into it? Oh, I forgot... too brainwashed to care. But there is plane footage of the ice wall, as well as photographs. Maybe look into Capt. Cook's voyage of Antarctica... you might find that interesting, or more interesting is what Admiral Byrd said after coming back from Operation Highjump. Speaking of blabbering.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

tdotrob said:


> Have you ever used a fisheye lens?


A friend has one... Go Pro is famous for them. I also used various lenses, including wide-angle, which also distorts. You? Actually, I don't give a crap what you used. Completely irrelevant while ignore the information provided thus far.


----------



## puzz (5 mo ago)

Brian Johnston said:


> Tell me of the flights that go from Africa to South America. I'm listening.


Nonstop from São Paulo to Johannesburg, direct.









LATAM Plans Non-Stop Flights From Brazil To Johannesburg


After a three-year hiatus, LATAM will resume its flights to Johannesburg.




simpleflying.com


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

puzz said:


> Nonstop from São Paulo to Johannesburg, direct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The other Africa man, not that one.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Speaking of lenses, the first vid provided debunks itself right at the beginning showing a fluctuating curvature as the camera pans.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

Ready! Already got the hand signals set to go!


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

laristotle said:


> Speaking of lenses, the first vid provided debunks itself right at the beginning showing a fluctuating curvature as the camera pans.


Yes, as you tilt a camera around it does that. In fact, you can make the earth look bowl-like with turned up edges.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

puzz said:


> Nonstop from São Paulo to Johannesburg, direct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's my fault. I should have been clearer as to where in South America to Australia or Africa. There are examples that are not direct flights... a seemingly short distance on a globe, but requiring a stop-over to refuel in real life. The most obvious is Santiago, Chile to Australia. Check that out on a globe, but look below on a real earth map. An impossible distance in reality, which is why it has to do a stop-over. Regardless, as per the example you gave, it is a direct flight on a real earth map.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There's much geology that gets ignored by flat-earthers. Because it interests me, I thought I'd share this:



https://www.youtube.com/@GeologyHub


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Mooh said:


> There's much geology that gets ignored by flat-earthers. Because it interests me, I thought I'd share this:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/@GeologyHub


Not sure what you're point it as the link goes to all videos for that channel. Interesting that this person claims the Devil's Tower was an ancient volcano. Not sure when lava flows in a hex patterns, but I do know that various trees and plant-life have hex-shaped cells. Does the Devil's tower look more like lava flow or a massive tree trunk? Not saying it was a tree (petrified remains), but certainly would not say it was a volcano that solid throughout with lava flowing in miraculous hex patterns. 

Also, what I don't get about geology is that many people think oil comes from dead dinosaurs. Why mention that? Most of us believe things because we are told that's how it is. 

Even more bizarre is that people think positioning on a ball is relative. Someone at the north pole (presuming no tilt for clarity) is standing upright, whereas someone at the south pole would have to be upside down relative to the person at the north pole, and vice versa. Yet both feel as though they are standing on level ground and upright. Are our sense that off? What would cause our senses to behave that way when standing on a few degree slope on the ground can be felt? Or that someone at the equator would be sideways, yet seemingly happy thinking people at the poles are sideways. Then you have supersonic jets... imagine going from Canada to the tip of South America... one would have to constantly tip the plane's nose down (which they do not) during that flight... and as they curve around the globe, they remain upright and level. It's magic and no one perceives any change. Everyone on the plane perceives remaining LEVEL. How does a gyroscope work in that instance? It cannot.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

GRAVITY


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Here Brian, I know you like videos. This should be right up your ally, he is rather curt and rude about how silly all this nonsense is. Ironically, it pretty much comes up against all the silly arguments you make. Who would have thought, seeing as it is almost impossible to have an original thought where conning people is concerned. 






It's ok to be wrong man and when you come to the conclusion don't worry, I'll be here to help you understand the basic science. 



Brian Johnston said:


> Even more bizarre is that people think positioning on a ball is relative. Someone at the north pole (presuming no tilt for clarity) is standing upright, whereas someone at the south pole would have to be upside down relative to the person at the north pole, and vice versa. Yet both feel as though they are standing on level ground and upright. Are our sense that off?


Literally no one believes this Brian, only Flat Earthers believe this, it is one of your silly talking points. One of the many repeated talking points that has no logical or scientific validity. 

You need to take some time and learn conceptual physics, or at the least some very basic math. Science can prove its theories, you cannot.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Mark Brown said:


> Here Brian, I know you like videos. This should be right up your ally, he is rather curt and rude about how silly all this nonsense is. Ironically, it pretty much comes up against all the silly arguments you make. Who would have thought, seeing as it is almost impossible to have an original thought where conning people is concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watched that video before and contains a mess of misinformation from Bob. No, people who actually research in this area do not believe those things or how he presented them. All debunked on Globebusters, which you refuse to attend... live every Sunday. Present this or ask questions for the actual answers. For instance, GRAVITY has not been proven... it's a theoretical discussion... a theory. What does exist is incoherent dielectric acceleration. The earth is based on the forces of frequency, electricity and magnetism, which Bob never mentions... focusing on 'gravity.' If you think I'm exaggerating, look for that interview with deGrasse Tyson... when asked what gravity is... to paraphrase... "I don't know... nobody knows." But let's all accept it. It's like earth's atmosphere not being pulled away from the 'vacuum of space.' How does that work? No one knows since we can't replicate it in a lab (which explains why the firmament is in place). Or why, where the ISS is, the temperature is supposed to be 2000-degrees C (not sure how they measured that or with what instrument), yet all the materials that make up the ISS melt below that level... much of it is aluminum, which melts below 1000-degrees.. .around 650. But accept it because that's what you're told. Have a great day.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

JBFairthorne said:


> GRAVITY


No proof of gravity... it's a THEORY. It's presented in classrooms as fact. What we have is incoherent dielectric acceleration, together with forces of frequency and magnetism... and how they affect matter and their density and buoyancy. If you like gravity, then explain how it can hold water to the earth... trillions of tons in weight... and wrap it around a ball... yet we can walk around freely, jump in the air... dandelion puffballs blow in the wind, butterflies fly around. All those things are heavier than air, but air currents do allow movement... LIGHT wind currents and sometimes no wind at all. Yes, there are mechanics involved, but do you realize how heavy water is, yet it stays clung to a ball from a very weak force known as gravity? Do you also believe the Moon is responsible for tides?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

The part in all this that is really bothersome is that while it is ok to simply believe anything you wish, because no man has the right to take that away from you, it is dangerous when those beliefs are something that you vehemently believe and then try and indoctrinate others into the guise that somehow there is a nefarious reason for the "lie" that the world is a sphere. What is even more ludicrous is the fact that you continue to claim that everyone who does not believe in this is a "sheep" and somehow being deceived when simple critical thinking and math will draw the very obvious conclusion that you are incorrect. Hell, standing at the ocean watching a boat disappear over the horizon should be more than enough evidence that the world is curved, but alas, it is not. 

This is how this nonsense propagates, much like any profound lie. When one cannot hold the proofs, they just go about claiming that anyone that disagrees with them is obviously part of a much deeper conspiracy and in fact themselves believe in a lie. The lie is that you have been persuaded by con men. Your attention and energy is what they crave. Much in the same way as you have managed to capture mine. I try so hard not to engage with people who cannot admit they are incorrect in the face of overwhelming evidence to the contrary, however there comes a time when I cannot help myself. It is futile, I know this, however I am at a loss to how a simple concept can be so fundamentally ignored and argued against from such a place of ignorance. We cannot afford to ignore those that make such claims, it is dangerous for a society to allow such lies to grow and sow confusion among those with lesser understanding. It is like running back to the Dark Ages.

Gravity is no more a theory than atomic science, or the frequency of A440. Everything, if we want to be argumentative, is a theory. That beings said, from our current level of understanding gravity is not a theory, it is a law of physics. If you choose to ignore this fact and parrot more flat earth rhetoric then so be it. How can you possibly say something like "incoherent dielectric acceleration", do you have any idea what that actually means? It isn't even a provable concept but you keep on pushing it as if there is some fantastical explanation hidden there. It would be comical how simple it is to deceive you if it weren't for the fact that it is so sad.

Have a great day. Somehow it seems this adds weight to your argument, so I thought maybe I would try it on for size and see if perhaps it helps you understand. I have my doubts. 



Brian Johnston said:


> No proof of gravity... it's a THEORY. It's presented in classrooms as fact. What we have is incoherent dielectric acceleration, together with forces of frequency and magnetism... and how they affect matter and their density and buoyancy. If you like gravity, then explain how it can hold water to the earth... trillions of tons in weight... and wrap it around a ball... yet we can walk around freely, jump in the air... dandelion puffballs blow in the wind, butterflies fly around. All those things are heavier than air, but air currents do allow movement... LIGHT wind currents and sometimes no wind at all. Yes, there are mechanics involved, but do you realize how heavy water is, yet it stays clung to a ball from a very weak force known as gravity? Do you also believe the Moon is responsible for tides?


Go and get some understanding man. There is an epic amount of proof of gravity. Density is a simple formula it is Mass/Volume - it is not a force. Full Stop. Buoyancy is is literally calculated with... wait for it, gravity. I can see that this is impossible. You obviously have very little understanding of these concepts. Perhaps none.

Did you know that water is lighter than air? Crazy isn't it. Of course this is at a molecular level. When covalent bonds are created in the water molecules it forms a much denser product than air but that would be much deeper than your understanding allows, so I will stop.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Once you understand how heliocentrism came about and the experiments conducted to prove no motion of the earth, more things make sense. I don't expect anyone to watch this, but whatever:


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Mark Brown said:


> The part in all this that is really bothersome is that while it is ok to simply believe anything you wish, because no man has the right to take that away from you, it is dangerous when those beliefs are something that you vehemently believe and then try and indoctrinate others into the guise that somehow there is a nefarious reason for the "lie" that the world is a sphere.


First, I'm not trying to indoctrinate anyone, yet the concept of the ball is indoctrination. I couldn't give a crap if no one looks into this, but I'm presenting information. Conversely, the ballers act like those who got the jab and think others are dangerous and not worth of healthcare, or be allowed on flights, ridicule, mockery, lack of investigating where investigation is suggested, etc. Watch the video above, and look toward actual reproducible experiments to PROVE the earth has no motion, and the physicists who had trouble coming to grips with accepting the results of experiments., which would have set us back 500 years (and rightfully so).


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Mark Brown said:


> The part in all this that is really bothersome is that while it is ok to simply believe anything you wish, because no man has the right to take that away from you, it is dangerous when those beliefs are something that you vehemently believe and then try and indoctrinate others into the guise that somehow there is a nefarious reason for the "lie" that the world is a sphere. What is even more ludicrous is the fact that you continue to claim that everyone who does not believe in this is a "sheep" and somehow being deceived when simple critical thinking and math will draw the very obvious conclusion that you are incorrect. Hell, standing at the ocean watching a boat disappear over the horizon should be more than enough evidence that the world is curved, but alas, it is not.
> 
> This is how this nonsense propagates, much like any profound lie. When one cannot hold the proofs, they just go about claiming that anyone that disagrees with them is obviously part of a much deeper conspiracy and in fact themselves believe in a lie. The lie is that you have been persuaded by con men. Your attention and energy is what they crave. Much in the same way as you have managed to capture mine. I try so hard not to engage with people who cannot admit they are incorrect in the face of overwhelming evidence to the contrary, however there comes a time when I cannot help myself. It is futile, I know this, however I am at a loss to how a simple concept can be so fundamentally ignored and argued against from such a place of ignorance. We cannot afford to ignore those that make such claims, it is dangerous for a society to allow such lies to grow and sow confusion among those with lesser understanding. It is like running back to the Dark Ages.
> 
> ...


GRAVITY IS, IN FACT, INCOHERENT DIELECTRIC ACCLERATION. YOU go get an education. I'm sure you're a fan of Tyson's, that freemason mouthpiece for NASA. He even said no one knows what it is. I can hold down a helium balloon, yet gravity cannot. Yet gravity can hold trillions of gallons and tonnes of water to a ball, unable to find a level surface. It cannot, because it wraps around the ball, right? That's the ball model, and it's able to do that ONLY BECAUSE of gravity. Again, I can't hold all that water weight, yet gravity can... and I can hold a helium balloon in place, but gravity cannot. Time to THINK. And you do realize that a law "is probably true," and doesn't mean it is true. It is not absolute. Some individuals made it a law and sold it as fact. So much for science always evolving. Moreover: laws describe what will happen in a given situation as demonstrable by a mathematical equation... NOT THROUGH THE SCIENTIFIC METHOD, but the ability to take an equation and make nature fit that equation, just as Einstein did with his relativity. He had to find a way to quash the FACT that the earth was NOT moving, based on experiments and the scientific method (measuring light speed). You may find that funny, whereas I find it ludicrous. Differences of minds, I suppose.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Gravity: It's Only a Theory | National Center for Science Education


[Textbook disclaimers are down, but not out. This satirical look at "only a theory" disclaimers imagines what might happen if advocates applied the same logic to the theory of gravitation that they do to the theory of evolution.]




ncse.ngo




Read the rest if interested...


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

Almost tempting to wade into this flat earth mess, but it would kind of be like making fun of a disabled guy. Really not a good look. I do have just one question though… is the fact that maps are flat really one of the prime pieces of evidence that the earth is flat? That’s bordering on hilarious.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Delores Streisand said:


> Almost tempting to wade into this flat earth mess, but it would kind of be like making fun of a disabled guy. Really not a good look. I do have just one question though… is the fact that maps are flat really one of the prime pieces of evidence that the earth is flat? That’s bordering on hilarious.


It is. It really, really is.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Brian Johnston said:


> No proof of gravity... it's a THEORY. It's presented in classrooms as fact. What we have is incoherent dielectric acceleration, together with forces of frequency and magnetism... and how they affect matter and their density and buoyancy. If you like gravity, then explain how it can hold water to the earth... trillions of tons in weight... and wrap it around a ball... yet we can walk around freely, jump in the air... dandelion puffballs blow in the wind, butterflies fly around. All those things are heavier than air, but air currents do allow movement... LIGHT wind currents and sometimes no wind at all. Yes, there are mechanics involved, but do you realize how heavy water is, yet it stays clung to a ball from a very weak force known as gravity? Do you also believe the Moon is responsible for tides?


Drop a 15 lb sledge on your big toe and tell me about no proof of gravity


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> Drop a 15 lb sledge on your big toe and tell me about no proof of gravity


Aye, fond memories of doing just that with a 15 lb boat anchor, you know, the kind that Canadian Tire sold to us fair weather sailors for our skiffs. Too bad, too, because maybe if I hadn't believed in gravity it wouldn't have hurt, and I wouldn't have fallen into the lake.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

This past summer I was carrying a 28 foot ladder, not sure what it weighs, parallel to the ground and was stumbling through a ditch, got to the other side and dropped/threw it down in frustration….right on my big toe. Man did it smart. I was dancing, then sitting, then laying down, rolling in cycles for a good 5-10 minutes in pain. It was only made worse that my own actions as a result of my frustration caused the injury. It hurt for a good couple of weeks. The blood clots under the nail have almost grown out.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I have heard, and am starting to believe, that "flat earthers" don't really believe the earth is flat as much as they believe in creating an arguement. They want the discussion and attention more than anything else.....like trolls do.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Brian Johnston said:


> Not sure when lava flows in a hex patterns


look up "Columnar basalt" ... happens all around the world, due to "volcanoes".
makes nice curling rocks and "pre-made" building stones, and has been used for centuries.

internal pressures ( outer areas cool faster than the core ) start at 90 degree ( square ) fissures , as the process continues, it develops more stresses and cracks until 120 degrees is met. ... hex shape .
some remain as small columns and others are quite large across.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I have heard, and am starting to believe, that "flat earthers" don't really believe the earth is flat as much as they believe in creating an arguement. They want the discussion and attention more than anything else.....like trolls do.


NAILED IT. Clearly a lot of attention seeking behaviour here.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I have heard, and am starting to believe, that "flat earthers" don't really believe the earth is flat as much as they believe in creating an arguement. They want the discussion and attention more than anything else.....like trolls do.


Exactly. Why else commit SO MANY keystrokes to it?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

JBFairthorne said:


> Drop a 15 lb sledge on your big toe and tell me about no proof of gravity


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

The coin drop is self evident there.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

[h://video]




Such soulful tasty playing...and I didn't hear him go flat even once.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

leftysg said:


> [h://video]


John Mayer is just a theory!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

leftysg said:


> [h://video]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hate most of his own material regardless of the playing. It took me hearing him cover other people’s work before I started to like him. Check out his covers of Raspberry Beret and Ain’t No Sunshine for starters.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Mark Brown said:


> John Mayer is just a theory!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If they show up, they better not be playing rap.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Those little humanoid skeletons are actually just from disposable dinner plates that got thrown in the garbage when there was a restaurant there millions of years ago.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

The menu sucked though and that's why aliens closed up shop and left.


----------

